# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Keeping Phyllobates vittatus

## reptilia5

I am researching the Phyllobates vittatus dart frogs for a potential future project. I would like to know what these frogs are like in the viv,levels of activity and climbing,hiding,vocalizing,etc.Are they a good choice for a first pair of dart frogs? My research show they are but I would like to hear from others who have more experience with these beautiful frogs. Thank you in advance.

----------


## Lynn

> I am researching the Phyllobates vittatus dart frogs for a potential future project. I would like to know what these frogs are like in the viv,levels of activity and climbing,hiding,vocalizing,etc.Are they a good choice for a first pair of dart frogs? My research show they are but I would like to hear from others who have more experience with these beautiful frogs. Thank you in advance.


Did you see this?
This is actually a good care sheet. Looks as though you will want a water feature. 
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Phyllobates vittatus Care Sheet

found in the linkbacks / Josh's frogs
Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Phyllobates and Epipedobates

----------

